# Uber facing Injunction - ahead of world demo 16 Sept



## #ubered (Aug 1, 2015)

The Sydney Media has started reporting that Uber is now on receiving end of a series of well orchestrated legal battles.

Russell Howarth who they recently demanded he take down his Uber Parody video An #ubered Game of Thrones, not only has arrested 14 (story said 13 but at a meeting tonight he corrected that) but clearly is fearless and leads the challenges against Uber and many say is a key organiser in the world demo against Uber upcoming on 16 September.

In a mass meeting tonight Howarth proclaimed "if all the drivers unite, I will show you how to force Uber to charge just 10% commission guaranteed!" To which hundreds of drivers and operators gave longstanding cheers and applause.

Even Uber X drivers are now backing Howarth who is crusading for better pay and conditions globally for all Uber drivers.

Howarth said "driverless cars are not here yet. Currently no drivers equals no uber. We have the power. Uber won't respect drivers unless they show their strength.

His video is receiving acclaim from all drivers, even those he has been arresting.

One Uber X driver group at the meeting said "At least Russell tells the truth. He says it how it is. He is a straight shooter and everyone respects his courage and tenacity. If anyone can beat Uber it is him!"

Howarth said "This fight is about to get real as we destroy the IPO aspirations because if Uber won't start listening to drivers watch what happens as they get organised!"

Over 600 drivers attended the public meeting and more meetings are planned before the global demo.

Howarth said he was planning to be in at least 5 cities on the 16th, "Anything that raises awareness and helps the plight of drivers. If Uber won't do the decent thing I am going to destroy them and I am going for the jugular".

His video is available to be viewed here:






He has promised when there are 1000 likes he will release episode 2 which apparently is far harder on Uber than episode 1 he released if that is even possible!

His next public meeting will be aired live on the web due to popular demand as drivers on all sides realise they have a common enemy and someone has to do something because Uber are as Howarth says "Out of Control"


----------

